# drilling t-jet screw posts



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

How do you drill t-jet screw posts on a resin body?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I use a very small drill bit that I bought from RRR the bit came with a thread cutting screw , I take a piece of styrene tubing slip it over the bit so I cant drill to far, I also use a piece of styrene tubing as a guide around the post. I dont push the drill, I draw the body twords the drill bit as it spins, I feel it gives you more controll, all the stuff is avail in the hardware store as far as the drill bits and screws go, sometimes they need to order it for you. I use 2-56 screws. Have fun!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I use a pin vise with a drill bit just about the size of the screw. I used a drill once, but after i went through the hood, I decided the manual method was better for this situation. :freak: rr


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

roadrner said:


> I use a pin vise with a drill bit just about the size of the screw. I used a drill once, but after i went through the hood, I decided the manual method was better for this situation. :freak: rr


Indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

thats why I wrap it in a styrene tube as a stop


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

roadrner said:


> I use a pin vise with a drill bit just about the size of the screw. I used a drill once, but after i went through the hood, I decided the manual method was better for this situation. :freak: rr


Blower mounting hole.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Blower mounting hole.


 
Doba, 
You hit that one ! Put a diecast motor on her and sent it on it's way. :woohoo: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mark the holes FIRST! Many dont line up skookum so ya gotta split the difference or fudge.

USE a depth contraption like T-jet sez, tape, tubing, or some form of collar. 

ALWAYS remember to subtract the chassis and guide pin thickness for the front hole.

I like to drill a pilot hole and then finish the hole on the second pass.

Always use a pin vise!


----------

